# Buying seeds online



## BamBam15

Not sure if this is allowed to ask here. And I apologize in advance for breaking the rules. 

Is there a discreet website that would ship to a state with cannabis laws. Ie Georgia?


----------



## hollowpoint

Hi Bam Welcome to MP...Yes...just about all of them offer discrete shipping in the U.S. I have used a few with good results. 
https://bcseedking.com/
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/
https://jordanoftheislands.ca/


----------



## Aksarben

I have had GREAT luck with www.seedsman.om   Nice thing is the package some via USPS, is shipped WITHIN the U.S.  and looks exactly like any other normal package.  Last 4 orders were sent to me from Oklahoma.  I have had 2 packages sent from California from them as well.


----------



## BamBam15

Thanks yall. I'm a ditch weed smoker and grew my 1st plant so now wanting to try something better. At least that's what I hear. Kek


----------



## oldfogey8

attitude seeds is in England but I have had seeds shipped to me in Massachusetts from them. They have clever ‘stealth’ shipping options. I also used firestax(also England) and artizen seeds(Oregon or Washington)with no problems. All have come in non-descript boxes. attitude had the widest selection but a lot of the breeders are not known for great genetics.


----------



## fellowsped

I just did an order from www.I49.net I am very happy with the result.  Package shipped from inside the u.s. and all but 2 seeds made it to seedlings.  I have also ordered from attitude seedbank as well.


----------



## JGVermont1965

True North Seedbank in Canada.
I ordered Gorilla Zkittles by Barneys Farm, Blue Dream from Humboldt Seeds and I don't remember the freebie.
Every seed is the exact strain in the the exact pheno I was looking for.
I personally won't order from anywhere else.


----------



## Keef

Bam-Bam !-- Ditch weed ?-- No-no- no baby girl !-- Go to Leafly.com or seedfinders.com -- They are seed registries -- Find what U want there then U can look for a seed company who sells it !-- U may want one I'm chasing myself -- Peach Pie ?-- U have a place inside U could work over the winter ?-- U need a girl and to learn to clone -- Come spring U can take as many rooted cuttings to the woods as U want !---- We don't have to worry about prohibition and such in The Free State of Texas !--


----------



## jimihendrix

Theres several great places to seeds inside US, that will ship to an unfriendly state.

I myself, am in 1 of the worst, and have been buying seeds online, since they became available, and before that when they first became available in the early-mid 80s.
#1 things is they cannot, and will not do anything to you, even if they did find the seeds. They would send a letter of confiscation, and then you could challenge the confiscation for $25, but I don't think I would. Ive had 4 confiscations, all from  being sent Outside USA, and Never Inside.

You cant control what is sent to you in the mail. Youre worst enemy could send you something, report it, and get you into trouble.

If I were you, I would go to

seedsherenow, and go to

Dominion Seed Company

I would order the Buy One, Get one, as it is the best choice for the money, and if every plant isn't fire, Ill eat my hat.

I would order the

Skunkband V2.. and Munson.

Normally Skunkband is $168 by itself.

Munson is $108... $286 worth of seeds. NOT including shipping. I think Shipping is around $8-$10. Or less

They are On Sale Buy One-Get One for $118 + Shipping seedsherenow… Dominion Seed Company  DD VA also won breeder of the year, and had the least seed returns of any breeder.

Great Lakes Genetics are also good

James Bean Company

DC Seed Exchange

Swami Organic Seeds

The Nature Farm Genetics




https://www.seedsherenow.com/shop/s...minion-seed-company-skunkband-v2-munson-bogo/


----------



## Cinister1

Looking for the best seed for Harlequin. I’m in Canada  
And also a recommendation for a shorter flower cycle. This year wasn’t the best weather here on the West (wet) Coast.


----------



## Lesso

Attitude seeds has a crazy good november promotion. I just picked up about 30 seeds for 80 bucks. Lots o freebies


----------



## ROSTERMAN

AnnaBerry said:


> It is difficult to grow, ready to buy is easier.


And do you have any for sale?
Growing is not that hard once you apply yourself.


----------



## pute

Lots of deals out there.  If it sounds to good to be true it usually is.  I don't buy seeds let alone on line.  

This is the best deal I have seen in some time....


----------



## guerilla1950

look into  home grown  fast delivery good support


----------



## BoCoGrow

I've ordered seeds online from a number of different shops: ILGM, I49, 207 Genetics, True North Seed Bank (Canada), Roc Bud Inc., and marijuana-seeds.nl (Netherlands).  If you are feeling really worried about it, marijuana-seeds.nl packages their seeds in a stealth manner.  Mine came inside a box of generic legos, and I've heard others have found their seeds tucked inside baby bibs.  True North listed the contents on the customs form as "earbuds" and it went through customs in something like 5 minutes.

That said, ordering from a reputable seller in the USA obviously means no customs.  207 Genetics is out in Maine, for example, and I would think you would receive your order pretty quick.


----------



## BoCoGrow

Cinister1 said:


> And also a recommendation for a shorter flower cycle. This year wasn’t the best weather here on the West (wet) Coast.



You could look into autoflowers if you haven't already.  They flower by age and not by changing the light cycle.  They don't produce as much bud as photos given they go from sprout to harvest within 8-10 weeks _on average_.  Some go like 13 weeks.  The two I'm currently growing started popping pistils on day 15.  There are some strains that are known for bigger yields, such as Ultimate Auto and Big Yield Auto.

The pros is that they stay short and so they are better for stealth, and given auto strains were cross-bred with ruderalis, they are more hardy when it comes to environmental fluctuations.  The con is that they grow so fast that if you screw up on nutes or something else, they may get stunted or may not recover.  It is typically two weeks of veg and then transition into flower.


----------



## pute

Bottom line here is ...there are excellent seed vendor's and there are ripoffs!  That's the world we live in.  Do your homework.


----------



## nobogart

ordered from MSNL on April 3 they shipped on April 9 they have been sitting in the chicago ohare post since the 15th .......not their fault but i will probably not order from them again as they go through chicago people in that town are getting their mail 4 that is FOUR months late.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

nobogart said:


> ordered from MSNL on April 3 they shipped on April 9 they have been sitting in the chicago ohare post since the 15th .......not their fault but i will probably not order from them again as they go seeds there , I would bet they my be sending you a letter.


----------



## nobogart

ha i'm in a legal state and since less than 1% of crimes are prosecuted on a federal level i would assume they have bigger fish to fry. and i ordered guaranteed delivery ....according to their site they will automatically re-send in 25 days if the tracking doesn't show delivered...we shall see.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

nobogart said:


> ha i'm in a legal state and since less than 1% of crimes are prosecuted on a federal level i would assume they have bigger fish to fry.


I think all seeds and plants coming from out of the Country are taken
due to the fact it is illegal to bring in any veg growth from out of the US, (most Countries do this). Does not matter if your state is legal.
Order from US seed houses you should be fine then.


----------



## nobogart

uh dude i have been ordering seeds from over seas for over 25 years now long before any of it was legal ......never had a problem this is my first order from them. ordered from 2 other seed banks one in canada and one in spain after MSNL and got them both already.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

nobogart said:


> uh dude i have been ordering seeds from over seas for over 25 years now long before any of it was legal ......never had a problem this is my first order from them. ordered from 2 other seed banks one in canada and one in spain after MSNL and got them both already.


Uh dude
I have placed many orders from over sea seed companies too
I have only lost 2 out of maybe 25 orders
Both at Chicago Customs . They take them using the agricultural Law
No seeds.... Period. They never tried to arrest anyone I have know.
Good Luck I hope things pan out for you.

Now don't Bogart That Joint and puff puff pass


----------



## yooper420

My last order went off tracking from Spain. Called them, they checked and resent the order. Both ended up coming. I got 2 for 1.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

yooper420 said:


> My last order went off tracking from Spain. Called them, they checked and resent the order. Both ended up coming. I got 2 for 1.


That is why it is advised to always deal with a good bank. 
I hope you sent the extras back LOL
Sweet


----------



## nobogart

well they made it to a post office 60 mile south of here yesterday supposed to be here today 
on a side note this cherry cookies is super motivating so off to work i go.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

nobogart said:


> well they made it to a post office 60 mile south of here yesterday supposed to be here today
> on a side note this cherry cookies is super motivating so off to work i go.


Beautiful Thing Brother
When I use to order seeds it was kind of a thrill waiting taking bets if they would make it or not. 
Would they just be taken , or would the dreaded green tape with the official letter arrive.
I was actually a little scared I made the no fly list when I got my 1st seed letter of Official letter head .
But so what , I dont care anymore.


----------



## nobogart

and they arrived safe and sound as ordered. sweet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Awesome


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## nobogart

going to pop 3 of the 5 strains i got from them Hollands hope, g13 x Haze, and Banana Kush i will report back on germination at the appropriate time.


----------



## nobogart

all seeds planted have popped......... this year i have done something different and ordered from 4 different banks looking for a new supplier these were the first ordered and the first  that arrived. i also have seeds coming from seedsman, herbies and quebec cannabis seeds. where i used to get them is not an option any more......so i will see who i like of these, all things considered, plant quality foremost.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

nobogart said:


> ordered from MSNL on April 3 they shipped on April 9 they have been sitting in the chicago ohare post since the 15th .......not their fault but i will probably not order from them again as they go through chicago people in that town are getting their mail 4 that is FOUR months late.


Damn mate. Im in brooklyn and it got here fast


----------



## JaeSmokes

nobogart said:


> all seeds planted have popped......... this year i have done something different and ordered from 4 different banks looking for a new supplier these were the first ordered and the first  that arrived. i also have seeds coming from seedsman, herbies and quebec cannabis seeds. where i used to get them is not an option any more......so i will see who i like of these, all things considered, plant quality foremost.


Have u tried ilgm? I just bought sum autos that came super quick!


----------



## nobogart

JaeSmokes said:


> Have u tried ilgm? I just bought sum autos that came super quick!


yup the ONLY knock i have on them is just 10 packs. i actually recommend them to outdoor growers as it is a good deal but i never need 20 seeds of the same strain.


----------



## leafminer

Really annoying. I just checked out two sites and all they show is feminized seeds. I don't want freaking feminized seeds.


----------



## nobogart

leafminer said:


> Really annoying. I just checked out two sites and all they show is feminized seeds. I don't want freaking feminized seeds.


i have had good luck with these guys have an order on the way from them now but have been buying from them for over 10 years or so. 






						Regular Cannabis Seeds | Buy Regular Marijuana Seeds Online - Herbies
					

Regular weed seeds are a great way of harvesting quality buds proven by ages of cannabis cultivation! Search this collection of regular marijuana seeds for hundreds of options from top breeders only. And yes, we ship worldwide!




					herbiesheadshop.com


----------



## leafminer

Their prices seem OK, thanks for the heads up! 34 area code, it's in Spain I assume? I'll try them for some fresh genetics.


----------



## leafminer

OK, thanks, I just bought some skunk from them.


----------



## Bubba

nobogart said:


> all seeds planted have popped......... this year i have done something different and ordered from 4 different banks looking for a new supplier these were the first ordered and the first  that arrived. i also have seeds coming from seedsman, herbies and quebec cannabis seeds. where i used to get them is not an option any more......so i will see who i like of these, all things considered, plant quality foremost.


Good! As to "grading" seed suppliers I have difficulties. The very first time I ordered, it was some deal where I paid for 10, got 5 free of OG Kush.

When grown, there appeared to be 2 distinct phenotypes, plus a 3rd I think might have been a mistake..
Indica for sure, but pistols and overall plant size very different, and most of all, different aroma.

The other 2 had that indica/kush aroma, but this one smelled like someone twisted an orange in two.

Cured, it smelled of orange pop, nice  Well, I didn't think to much of those genetics and went elsewhere to buy, stashing away the last 3.

Eventually I had occasion to use those last three. They all popped beautifully, were all identical and very robust....maybe this supplier wasn't so bad is my point.

Russian seed roulette anyone? Oh well, I just score some and then and hope for the best. If a real crowd pleaser comes, I can buy more or set up a clone /mother tent. That hasn't become a necessity yet, we'll  see.

Bubba


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think all seeds and plants coming from out of the Country are taken
> due to the fact it is illegal to bring in any veg growth from out of the US, (most Countries do this). Does not matter if your state is legal.
> Order from US seed houses you should be fine then.


Msnl ships within a week! Just received mine recently


----------



## Yoyo52726

I’m really afraid of shipping seed in my country as the laws are very severe...are those sites trustful?


----------



## pute

I have never ordered seeds but I think the shipping is discreet.....they want your business and mostly want to stay in business.    Problem arises, with some sites, is do you get what you ordered or getting them at all.  Always buy from a known reliable  vendor.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Yoyo52726 said:


> I’m really afraid of shipping seed in my country as the laws are very severe...are those sites trustful?


 yes if you do stealth packaging for $5 it comes in a cd. What country if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Pagan

Yoyo, if you are thinking of growing under lights, you might consider cloning. If you can find someone in Mauritius with a plant who could spare a branch or two ? I´ve had seeds from Holland in CD cases, and sent some to Australia the same way, but I realise that laws can be very harsh in places. I used to grow in a small space for 13 years, and never bought seeds, always cloned, buying a new plant every few years. Good luck.


----------

